# [App][1.6+]Mind Reader - Symbol 1.2



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Mind Reader - Symbol 1.2



> Want to entertain your friends?
> Try this Mind Reader app.
> 
> Now your Android mobile can read your mind and tell you your symbol. First you have to think any two digit number, add the individual digits and then subtract number from the total.Find the relevant symbol to your final number.
> ...


Market link: http://bit.ly/ZTsrQG
Website: http://www.cybapps.com/view.php?id=13


----------

